# They were snapped up.



## seitt

Greetings,

If someone is handing out free books (e.g. on health matters in a campaign to raise awareness) and a lot of people accept them with great eagerness, he might say, “They were snapped up.”

How can we translate this, please?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## winegrower

"Έγιναν ανάρπαχτα" is, I think, the best greek equivalent for your context.


----------



## ireney

"Ανάρπαστα" you mean


----------



## winegrower

ireney said:


> "Ανάρπαστα" you mean


 
Ουπς, σόρι, δεν το πρόσεξα, ήταν και πολύ αργά.....


----------



## cougr

I always had the impression that ανάρπαστα/ανάρπαχτα were synonymous and  legitimate albeit the former being more formal. Am I missing something?


----------



## winegrower

On second thought, maybe I am missing something... You know what they say about "λανθάνουσα γλώσσα!" 
(Sorry, I don't know how to say "λανθάνουσα γλώσσα" in English!)


----------



## plank

winegrower said:


> On second thought, maybe I am missing something... You know what they say about "λανθάνουσα γλώσσα!"
> (Sorry, I don't know how to say "λανθάνουσα γλώσσα" in English!)



λανθάνουσα γλώσσα ..sounds like Freudian Slip ?


----------



## Δημήτρης

cougr said:


> I always had the impression that ανάρπαστα/ανάρπαχτα were synonymous and  legitimate albeit the former being more formal. Am I missing something?


I won't say that the χ-variant doesn't exist, but this is the first time I ever saw it. ανάρπακτο on the other hand, is indeed _ανύπαρκτο_, tho it should have been the original version of the χ-variant.


----------



## cougr

winegrower said:


> On second thought, maybe I am missing something... You know what they say about "λανθάνουσα γλώσσα!"
> (Sorry, I don't know how to say "λανθάνουσα γλώσσα" in English!)



Hi winegrower,

I'm aware of the Greek saying that a slip of the tongue is never wrong/mistaken(also, that it always speaks the truth) so perhaps you have been right all along.


----------



## cougr

Δημήτρης said:


> I won't say that the χ-variant doesn't exist, but this is the first time I ever saw it.



It's definitely not that common but one occasionally comes across Greeks who say, for instance, _ανάρπαχτα έγιναν_ (or at least I have).

The word was also used as the title of  one of Mitropanos's albums back in the '80's ( it was called _Τ_' _ανάρπαχτα _to be precise).


----------



## ireney

I'm not saying it doesn't exist (since it obviously does) but I've never heard it before (I'm talking about the ανάπαρχτα). You live and learn eh?


----------



## winegrower

Just wanted to add that since none of you guys from beyond the channel and across the sea have ever heard of the "X" word, it is obviously a northern variation!


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

plank said:


> λανθάνουσα γλώσσα ..sounds like *Freudian Slip *?


 
From what I've known in Greek the Freudian Slip is( always) translated into *" Φροϋδικό / γλωσσικό ολίσθημα" *at least according to my books .


----------

